
How to Choose the Perfect Technology Partner for Your Agency (6 Tips) - charlesbow
https://www.robosoftin.com/blog/how-to-choose-the-perfect-technology-partner/
======
charlesbow
Did you ever get screwed over in a tech partnership? This cool article talks
about the mistakes you should avoid, how to detect a legitimate tech partner
and what great tech partners will talk to you about. Really visual article.
Loved it!

